# Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook



## Elkhife (9. März 2009)

*Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

Ich habe bei meinem Notebook dummerweise das Display kaputt gemacht und war nun auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzdisplay und habe 2 anbieter gefunden.

Hier die links zu den Händlern^^:

AU OPTRONIC, 15-4" WXGA Notebook LCD TFT Display 3218 - LCD Notebook Laptop Display Ersatzdisplay Originaldisplay von TDComponents

https://www.laptop-bildschirme.de/-...-0/?plentyID=fc90e2391c05bc95d2858059bbba1231

Wie man sehen kann sind die Preise recht unterschiedlich, wobei das günstigere von LG Philips ist. Nun sind meine Fragen welches besser ist und ob es sinnvoll ist, das Notebook zum tausch des Displays einzuschicken.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

du kannst meines wissens nicht einfach irgendein display nehmen. das muss schon für dein Nbook geeignet sein. vlt. kannst du ein defektes modellgeiches Nbook ersteigern oder so?


----------



## Elkhife (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

Das sind die passenden, wobei der 2te Link nicht mehr geht, haben die auch nicht mehr auf der Seite zu finden.

P.S.: ich habe ein FSC Esprimo Mobile V5505


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

also, welches dann bessr ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. und wegen des einbaus: wenn du es schaffst, das alte AUSzubauen, dann weißt du ja auch, wie der EINbau geht. dann könntest du das selber machen. wenn du beim ausbau nicht weiterkommst, solltest du es natürlich lieber einsenden.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*



Herbboy schrieb:


> du kannst meines wissens nicht einfach irgendein display nehmen. das muss schon für dein Nbook geeignet sein. vlt. kannst du ein defektes modellgeiches Nbook ersteigern oder so?



und glaubst du im Ernst,
 Siemens hat die Displays selber  gebaut oder baut die selber ? gröhl , 
Die kommen irgendwo  alle aus China, Hong Kong  billig Länder , 
zum Thema wieder zurück : es ist schwer da ran zu kommen. aba ,  jedes Display hat eine* Typen und eine Hersteller Bezeichnung*, und genau das baut man dann als Ersatz ein , was anderes macht Siemens auch nicht, nur kassiert dafür schön ab, Reparatur Pauschale .

(was ich damit hier sage will: es kann sich durch aus lohnen das Book vom Hersteller reparieren zu assen ?, das muss man abwägen , ein mal wie gut ein Book Hersteller repariert und wie hoch die Reparatur Pauschale ist, falls es die gibt ?)

u.n.d. irgendein kann man nicht nehmen, weil oft mals die Anschlüsse wo das Flachband KAbel rein kommt, anders sein können, die Polung und die Spannung a.u mit dem das Desply< betreiben wird ) ,also nur ein bau gleiches nehmen . 

PS ist es nicht alles Gold was glänzt


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*



amdintel schrieb:


> und glaubst du im Ernst,
> Siemens hat die Displays selber gebaut oder baut die selber ? gröhl ,


 wo hab ich das gesagt?  natürlich ist nicht jedes displaymodell _nur_ für EIN ganz bestimmtes modell passend... aber allein zB die anschlüsse sind IMHO schonmal nicht genormt, das schreibst du ja selber weiter unten... und wenn man bei ebay schaut, sollte man halt nach seinem NBook-modell ausschau halten, da dort nur extrem selten displays einzeln mit genauer modellbezeichnung versteigert werden (und wenn, dann sicher nicht preiswerter als in nem normalen online-ersatzteilshop) 



> Die kommen irgendwo alle aus China, Hong Kong billig Länder ,
> zum Thema wieder zurück : es ist schwer da ran zu kommen. aba , jedes Display hat eine* Typen und eine Hersteller Bezeichnung*, und genau das baut man dann als Ersatz ein


 siehste, passt also DOCH nicht jedes, du honk


----------



## Elkhife (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

Ich hatte noch nie ein Notebookdisplay ausgebaut und wenn ich dann auf halben weg merke, dass es nich klappt wird es unter umständer schwer das Ding wieder zusammen zu bauen. Wobei ich glaube, dass ich sowas ohne große Probleme schaffen kann^^ 

Das 2te Display ist jetz unter einem neuen Link verfügbar, ich poste den mal hier und setz den oben auch rein:Das 2te^^

Vom Hersteller her würde ich ja sagen, dass das LG Philips das bessere wäre, wobei das von AU OPTRONIC beim 1ten Link mehr kostet. Ich weiss, dass das kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, aber es hat mich stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*



Elkhife schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie ein Notebookdisplay ausgebaut und wenn ich dann auf halben weg merke, dass es nich klappt wird es unter umständer schwer das Ding wieder zusammen zu bauen. Wobei ich glaube, dass ich sowas ohne große Probleme schaffen kann^^


 das wäre ja egal, denn es geht ja nicht um einen garantiefall. einer firma, die die das display einbauen kann, wäre es schnurz, ob du ggf. schon (vergebens) das teil halb auseinandergebaut hast. du kannst es also probieren (BEVOR du ein display bestellst), und wenn du nicht weiterkommst, kannst du es immer noch zu nem service senden. 




> Vom Hersteller her würde ich ja sagen, dass das LG Philips das bessere wäre, wobei das von AU OPTRONIC beim 1ten Link mehr kostet. Ich weiss, dass das kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, aber es hat mich stutzig gemacht.


 da kann ich leider nix zu sagen, es wäre denkbar, das au optoptronic unter "insidern" der mercedes unter den LCD-lieferanten ist, kann aber auch sein, dass der shop halt einfach nur teuer ist... LG Philips is aber sicher nicht schlecht, insofern wärst du da auf der sicheren seite.

das optronic ist halt matt, so was ist seltener - vlt. isses daher auch teurer. ich denke aber nicht, dass das direkt 50% mehr rechtfertigt.


----------



## Elkhife (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ersatzdisplay für Siemens Notebook*

Serienmäßig ist ein mattes Display im LT, bei dem einen Händler kann man zwischen spiegelnden und matten Displays für die einzelnen LT's wählen, kosten beide das gleiche. Das Problem könnte nur sein, wenn ich selber versuche das Display auszubauen und nicht wieder eingebaut bekomme is das verschicken um es tauschen zu lassen ein wenig aufwändiger.

Zum einbauen lassen würde ich aber auf jedenfall den Händler mit dem LG Philis Display nehmen, da ich bei denen insgesamt knapp 100€ spare wenn ich es einbauen lasse.

Hab grad bei wikipedia geschaut und da steht, dass AU Optronic zu Benq gehört.


----------

